

Want to bet on cricket? 1.5 billion people are doing it - newtonstan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/29/want-to-bet-on-the-cricket-match-but-avoid-losing-money-check-out-khelocricket

======
sasvari
the title is actually very wrong: it's $1.5B on bet for today's match IND v.
PAK, and not about 1.5B people betting.

